
These Awesome Shoes Were Printed Using The World’s First Color 3D-Printer - jackau
http://nocamels.com/2014/02/these-awesome-shoes-were-printed-using-the-worlds-first-color-3d-printer/
======
unwind
That Israeli site sure puts an Israeli focus on the various exciting Israeli
innovations and Israeli business events that come out of Israel. I'm not so
sure the shoes are really that awesome, since they're just a prototype.
Basically a mainly visual model of a shoe.

~~~
FireBeyond
I was put off by the fact that the title is “No Camels”. Seems vaguely
offensive ...

------
rst
Not the first color printer. I'm not sure how long color sandstone printing
has been available commercially, but it's at least since 2012 (see item #7
here):

[http://3dprinting.com/materials/10-game-
changing-3d-printing...](http://3dprinting.com/materials/10-game-
changing-3d-printing-materials/)

and it's currently offered by Shapeways commercially.

This may be the first color printer in a particular material,

------
mavhc
Is there any difference between a 3d printer for prototyping and one for
making things you can use? Is it just aiming for different markets?

~~~
7348292383
It depends on what you mean by "use".

Output of the Objet printers is generally fragile, expensive, not safe for
food and degrades over time. But it's incredibly detailed and can handle
geometry that requires support material very well. This makes them great for
prototyping a part that will be injection molded.

A ceramic printer in contrast will give you a rugged, inexpensive, food safe,
durable item. But it can't handle delicate geometry or geometry with overhangs
very well. This makes it great for producing consumer products designed for
manufacturing on a ceramic printer.

FDM printers can sometimes fall in between. They are expensive, but if your
part is bulky enough and you're only making a few of them (for example, an
enclosure for part of an MRI machine), you can produce them on the printer for
end use (after some hand finishing).

------
7348292383
The ZCorp printers, which use a gypsum powder, binding agent and inkjet-like
color have been around for a while:
[http://www.zcorp.com/en/Products/3D-Printers/ZPrinter-850/sp...](http://www.zcorp.com/en/Products/3D-Printers/ZPrinter-850/spage.aspx)

------
moocowduckquack
Alternatively, for less than a grand, well over a year ago...

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkkbjpHVNZQ](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkkbjpHVNZQ)

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_g0fiWx8RyM](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_g0fiWx8RyM)

------
diydsp
These awesome MODELS OF shoes were printed using ...

------
6789678689688
...and not one picture of someone actually _WEARING_ the shoes.

